# Need help finding a lighter



## JohnDoe (Sep 7, 2008)

So I'm a newbie and I went all over the city today to find the Ronson Jetlite. Duane Reade, CVS you name it (No walmarts here) and could not find anything! The reason I would like this lighter is because Im a student on a tight budget and this lighter seems to get excellent reviews. So I ee no point in spending ~$20 on a "better" lighter.

Can you guys recommend an online vendor where that caries these? Any suggestions? Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

You can buy it direct.

http://www.ronsonstore.com/jetLite.aspx


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

http://www.ronsonstore.com/ or put out a WTB (if you can see it...) :ss

Damn... Late...


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

PM me your address and I will send you one.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> PM me your address and I will send you one.


You beat me to it. Now I will have to wait for another newbie.


----------



## JohnDoe (Sep 7, 2008)

JaKaAch said:


> PM me your address and I will send you one.


Wow, that is very generous! Thank you so much! PM sent!

You guys are awesome.


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

Are these thing really that good??


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

DMK said:


> Are these thing really that good??


Mine has lasted for the past 12 months. The piece of $hit colbri lighter that my wife bought me for $45 lasted about 3 months plus the ronson is about $3.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

DMK said:


> Are these thing really that good??


Yes...I find myself using the Ronson over the Blazer (when it worked). Just purge them and put some good fuel in it and the thing works like a dream.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

DMK said:


> Are these thing really that good??


Pm me your addy and ask Buzzman, I brought him over 10 when I went to the PIg roast in Halimton


----------



## DMK (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks so much.:tu


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

Also look at CVS and various drugstores for cheap Colibri Firebirds. I got one for $9 at the local CVS, and it's been spectacular. It's one of those ones that has one cylinder with the jet and fuel in it, and another cylinder with the button/ignition assy in it (It works far better than the $15 CI Firebird I used previously).

edit: it's this lighter:

/edit


I throw Ronson fuel in it, and it's been working just fine. The secret is to make sure it's completely empty of any fuel before refilling.

Going this route may save you a bit, since the Jetlite from Ronsonstore is like $15 after shipping if you buy only one unit.


----------



## JohnDoe (Sep 7, 2008)

Just want to say thanks again! I received the lighter and some Cigars as well. Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

BigDawgFan said:


> Mine has lasted for the past 12 months. The piece of $hit colbri lighter that my wife bought me for $45 lasted about 3 months plus the ronson is about $3.


I do believe that answers my question for which lighter NOT to get 

*goes off in search of a ronson locally*


----------



## KLMCCOY (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't believe how often the Ronson outlasts the more expensive Colibri lighters. I haven't given up hope on finding a Jet-lite locally yet. Are there any brands that other gorillas have good experience with?


----------



## Molarman777 (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry to hijack this thread but I have been smoking cigars for a while but my Fire bird (from Walgreen's) has started to let me down. Someone mentioned making sure the fuel is out completely but sometimes it burns well once I flip the lid to ignite it other times it is like something is clogging the gas outlets? I have resorted to wood matches, which work great but make your pockets pretty full while hunting!

I have had the lighter for over a year and was going to get a new one. I used Ronson fuel(bought it from Walgreen's) and wondered if it was the fuel? I may try to bleed it out and then refill to see if that makes a difference. If anyone has any suggestions let me know.


Thanks in advance and for starting this thread when I needed it,

Molar


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

KLMCCOY said:


> I can't believe how often the Ronson outlasts the more expensive Colibri lighters. I haven't given up hope on finding a Jet-lite locally yet. Are there any brands that other gorillas have good experience with?


I have gone to 2 Walmarts and a CVS... had no luck on finding the Ronson Jet-lite. I figured I would upgrade from my bic lighters... I am trying to transcend away from being a NEWB lol.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

any jet lighter is an upgrade from a BIC...


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

stfoley said:


> any jet lighter is an upgrade from a BIC...


well, I caved in and purchased 4 of these lighters from the Ronson website... Ebay had them going for $15 a hit so I said hell no to that... Including shipping I only paid $22 for 4 lighters.

It's always nice to have a few spare laying around!


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

I bought a Colibri 4 weeks ago and it a "PIECE" I love it for the 6 days it worked properly. Very disheartening to be a newb and 'think' you making a good investment in a $55 lighter. I guess I will have to set out to find on of these Ronsons.

Zitro


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> I bought a Colibri 4 weeks ago and it a "PIECE" I love it for the 6 days it worked properly. Very disheartening to be a newb and 'think' you making a good investment in a $55 lighter. I guess I will have to set out to find on of these Ronsons.
> 
> Zitro


I went ahead and searched the internet for lighter reviews and what cigar enthusiasts preferred... a majority of the time the Jet-Lite was preferred because it was highly cost effective and worked well in the long run!


----------



## Chris. (Oct 5, 2008)

My fire-bird takes 3 to 4 clicks to actually light and sometimes wont light at all. I'm having a hell of a time finding the ronson lighter. I may resort to buying them from the website as well.


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

Chris. said:


> My fire-bird takes 3 to 4 clicks to actually light and sometimes wont light at all. I'm having a hell of a time finding the ronson lighter. I may resort to buying them from the website as well.


I searched quite a bit and came up with nothing for cheap. I mean you know it is bad when ebay is selling the lighters for $10 plus shipping. The Ronson website is much much cheaper... and I think that their price is fair.


----------



## linty (Sep 20, 2008)

I don't know how well it works, but looking around I found this xikar lure lighter from hearfelt on sale:

http://www.heartfeltindustries.com/products.asp?cat=45

$14.99, looks like a good deal! plus 10% off!


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

Here is another lighter that works very well, and it is inexpensive.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4179


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

RobustoG said:


> Here is another lighter that works very well, and it is inexpensive.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4179


You reminded me that I have one of these, bought it 8 years ago. I filled it up and -BAM! It lit on the first try. I think I spent 3 dollars on it. Some people on that site cite low built quality, oh well.

Now look at these chumps. The Firebird works, sometimes. The other two only like to work when the planets are all aligned, after mid-night on days that end with "1". And they sure as hell cost more than $three$.

I am going to order some more GuangDa lighters...

Zitro


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

stfoley said:


> any jet lighter is an upgrade from a BIC...


amen to that.... I love my ronson. Although I need to get another one or two to have laying around.... especially if the first runs out of fuel at an inopportune moment.


----------



## rcsst12 (Oct 7, 2008)

spectrrr said:


> amen to that.... I love my ronson. Although I need to get another one or two to have laying around.... especially if the first runs out of fuel at an inopportune moment.


I ordered 4 of them.... plenty of spares floating around for me!


----------



## mrglass2626 (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi all - I cannot seem to get these locally - and I've tried ordering from the website but they simply don't respond (email doesn't work) and haven't taken any money from me and I'll be god-damned if I'm going to pick up the telephone to call them!!

Has anyone else successfully ordered from the site?

If anybody has a spare going I'd be more than willing to pay or trade some cigars from my limited collection.

Thanks.

Mrglass.


----------



## spectrrr (Sep 28, 2008)

argh! I hate dollar store type places, I always spend a bit more than a few dollars... went to dealextreme to pick up a couple spare lighters (2.74 w/ free ship is NICE), then found a few more trinkets i needed, and a few more.... and spent $40


----------



## Chris. (Oct 5, 2008)

My colibri Fire-Bird Guiness lighter sucks. It worked great for about 2 days. and now it takes 3 to 4 clicks to light. Sometimes it wont light at all and I have to go to a standard lighter. What a waste of $20. I can't wait to get a few ronson jetlites. I just can't find them locally so it looks like I'll be ordering from their website.


----------



## spcparker (Oct 30, 2008)

I bought a cheapy $5 gas lighter here at the Hodgy (Iraq) smoke shop. It was filled with some kind of nasty smellin fuel that didnt burn too hot... I emptied it and refilled it with reg butane and it works great, minus the little slide on the front sticking sometimes and keepin the flame on after you let go of the button.:ss


----------



## hukhogan (Oct 22, 2008)

RobustoG said:


> Here is another lighter that works very well, and it is inexpensive.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.4179


ooh the Guangda lighter. One of the few items ive gotten (through a friend) from deal extreme. real cheap (the prices include shipping!) but after only one night of lots of firecracker igniting at new years, it crapped out. The piezo ignitor i think. :2


----------



## abgoosht (Oct 2, 2008)

Is there a place where i can get it for a cheaper shipping price. the lighter is $5.50, but the shipping is 7.50!

Thanks,
-Seyed


----------



## s15driftking (Oct 22, 2008)

anyone else have one that they want to off for cheap???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

:ss
:ss
:ss
:ss
:ss
:ss


----------

